# Rosa Cha spring / summer 2005 New York Show x 71



## Q (5 Jan. 2010)

Dabei waren, falls es interessiert:
Isabeli Fontana, Caroline Trentini, Michelle Alves, Caroline Ribeiro, Naomi Campbell, Michelle Buswell, Caroline Winberg, Dewi Driegen, Nataliya Gotsiy, Natasha Poly, Valentina Zelyaeva, Heather Marks, Polina Kouklina, Jeisa Chiminazzo, Alessandra Ambrosio, Cameron Russell, Maja Latinovic, Linda Vojtova, Liliane Ferrarezi, Susan Eldridge, Julia Polacsek, Ujjwala Raut, Nicole Trunfio und Jessica Miller.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 free image host


thx ganz besonders an George10 und JadoreHauteCouture

Canil hatte schon die von *Caroline Trentini:*

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=91625


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Jan. 2010)

*für den süssen Engel*


----------



## Katzun (12 März 2010)

nicht schlecht, aber für den normalen mann unerreichbar


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, aber für den normalen mann unerreichbar



Stimme dir zu Katzun sie ist zu gross 
:thx: Q für die Pics der Rosa


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

absolute spitzenklasse.


----------

